
Show HN: Craft.cash – Minecraft on Bitcoin - blockparty_sh
https://craft.cash
======
blockparty_sh
This encodes voxel data in a binary format using OP_RETURN outputs of bitcoin
transactions. With this design we can then look back into time to construct a
world up until any Bitcoin block, effectively creating an immutable
decentralized voxel world. Using BitDB and BitSocket as a "backend" to query
for transactions we can keep our map updated with any changes, making it semi-
real-time as well.

I'd love to hear any feedback. This project was very fun to develop and is
completely open source if you want to take a peek at how it is implemented.

------
uncletammy
It's things like this that clearly demonstrate the power of a blockchain. It
should also serve as a reminder that if you allow your blockchain to scale,
smart people will make it useful, thus giving it value.

As much as I love good old BTC, the entire ecosystem seems to have gone
stagnant the past few years. Meanwhile, I can't even keep up with all the new
stuff being built on Bitcoin Cash.

Apparently BCH now supports tokens too. I just hope the devs don't lose focus
and will continue building "peer to peer digital cash" as described in the
Bitcoin whitepaper.

